# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  35 On Propecia-Considering A Hair Transplant | Dr. Jerry Cooley, Charlotte, NC

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted through iahrs.org

*IAHRS Member, Jerry Cooley, M.D. of Charlotte, NC Responds:
*
I’m at the point where I think it’s time to do something about my hair loss.  I just started taking Propecia, but I hear that it does not work in the hairline and this is where my biggest problem area is. Is it safe to assume that a combination of using Propecia and having a hair transplant is a good approach if you are over 35 and have been losing hair for a while? What is the minimum amount of hair that you have to lose before considering hair transplantation?

----------

